
How Virgin America Onboards New Users - RKoutnik
http://www.useronboard.com/how-virginamerica-onboards-new-users/
======
samuelhulick
Hi all! I'm the person who made this. If you have anything to say about it, or
any questions perhaps for me, I will be checking this thread and responding.

------
samuelhulick
@RKoutnik Thank you for posting this!

